
Pi to Five Million Places - niyazpk
http://www.amazon.com/Five-Million-Places-Kick-Books/dp/141169547X
======
1331
There is similar book in Japan (to 1M places):
<http://www.amazon.co.jp/円周率1000000桁表-牧野-貴樹/dp/487310002X/>

The cover price is 314 JPY, though Amazon.co.jp unfortunately sells it for
more.

In the back, there is a FAQ, including this:

Q. なにを血迷ってこんな本を作ったんですか？ A. そんなふうに思う人はこの本を買わないと思います。

Which loosely translates to:

Q. Why the %&$# did you write this book? A. I don't think somebody who thinks
that way would buy it.

:)

